# Nov. & Dec. Friday Afternoon A-Basin Carpool.



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll be hitting the Basin (or other Colo Pass ski areas) on Friday afternoons during the early season and would be glad to share the ride with anyone that wants to join me. My schedule will have me at the Dinosaur lot Park & Rides in Golden just off I-70 at about noon on Friday, and I expect to be back down by about 5 or 5:30. 

This is also a good way to get to the Summit Co. bus system if someone's going up for the weekend and needs a ride up the hill.

Drop me a PM if you're interested.

-AH


----------

